# First Year Residency Card Renewal



## ironman75 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi, 

I got my residency card in Porto end of last year, and it expires on 27-Dec-2017. 

I hear there is a long waiting queue for the appointments at SEF, up to 3 months in some areas.

When should I start the renewal process? 

Thanks,


----------



## Trangiepublic (Jun 25, 2017)

You should ring up to make an appointment now. When I rang up SEF LIsbon last November, the earliest date they could meet me was June! One thing I've heard though is that even if your residency card expires, it's good enough if you have confirmation of an upcoming SEF appointment re an extension. This is an unwritten rule, but because of the backlog SEF has, it's the way it works in practice.


----------

